# Clogged CO2 ceramic glass diffuser



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I tried looking online for any info, but not able to find anything. Is there an effective way to unclog a glass diffuser? :confused1:


----------



## ClintonParsons (Aug 22, 2011)

Bleach.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep, bleach. Mix some bleach and water in a glass, drop the diffuser in for 24 hours, and !voila! it works again.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

That's great. How much bleach do I use?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Idunno. The other day two Atomic diffusers were completely blocked up after a few days of no CO2. CO2 couldn't push through at 50psi. I mixed maybe 25-33% bleach solution in two glasses, dropped the diffusers in, and left them for 18-20 hours, swirling a couple times. When I pulled them out and rinsed with water and Prime, they worked at around 30psi.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

exv152 said:


> That's great. How much bleach do I use?


Dip it in 100% if you want to. I soak mine for a few hours but it really only needs 15-30 min. 

After that, rinse it really well (and the container if you are using the same one) and let that sit for an hour or two. Then rinse really well again, let sit and then add some decolorantor (I use about as much as I would need for 5-10 gallons in a Tupperware container).



An alternative to this is soaking it in Excel. No need for all the steps but you can only soak the disk part without using $5-10 worth of Excel. I like to clean the whole thing so I don't do this. I soak all my glassware/suction cups, etc/ at the same time as well, good time to clean anything else.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

Hydrogen Peroxide worked better for me than bleach.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I personally use 100% bleach. It'll be as good as new within 10 mins of soaking. 

roud:


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, I did have another question. How often do you normally have to perform this diffuser cleaning?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

exv152 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, I did have another question. How often do you normally have to perform this diffuser cleaning?


I do it weekly or bi-weekly, along with some other stuff. I find my CO2 begins to get inconsistent after 3 weeks. You could go for a few months but it's time when your bubbles get bigger. When I wasn't on a routine, I just did it when I noticed any significant amount of brown or green.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Tilex worked best for me.

every 2-3 weeks was a typical routine.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

This is what i do, and it only takes 5 minutes TOPS, and u get a spanking clear diffuser. 

1. I get a syringe... (if u dont have one, u should get one... they are awesome when dosing or spot treating if u ever need it...)
2. I attach a little tubing to the syringe and diffuser directly. 
3. I pour a little H2O2 on the ceramic disk, and then i use the syringe to apply vacume so i pull the H2O2 though the disk. 
4. I pull the syringe... fill it with H2O2... reattach it to the hose.. and then apply pressure to force H2O2 back though the diffuser onto a clean napkin to absorb the H2O2.
5. I repeat the vacuum and pressure with H2O2 until i notice its easier to feed the H2O2 into the diffuser. 
6. Then once im done with the H2O2, i repeat a couple more times with Distilled H2O to force any left over H2O2 out. 

Then my diffuser is about brand spanking good as new in less then the time it would take for you to soak it in anything.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Great read on restoring / maintaining an atomic diffusor. thank you !


----------

